# Orlando still perfect



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic still perfect in the preseason beating the Spurs.

Diener continues playing 44 mins and ending up with 24 pts, 7 asts, and 4 rebs. Not bad. If Diener keeps playing so well he may force Brian Hill to run a lot of two PG lineups and keep Dooling and Redick out of the rotation.

Darko had a decent night as well ... 14 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts, 1 block in 27 mins.

Dwight had an off night ending with 9 pts, 8 rebs, and 2 asts.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

44 minutes and no TO against the Spurs in a preseason game...anybody else impressed as I am... Outplayed T. Parker...no lossess

If Diener continues to impressed like this what should the Magic do. If I was the coach I would continue
playing him and have Nelson come off the bench....what about Carlos. I think Diener is a perfect fit to
play with Howard and Darko as he will get them lots of open looks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Hill's starters against the Spurs: Kasib Powell at small forward, Darko Milicic at power forward, Keith Bogans at shooting guard, Travis Diener at point guard and Dwight Howard at center. The bench consisted of forwards Pat Garrity, Grant Hill, Bo Outlaw and James Augustine.
> 
> "Who's suiting up?" a playful Howard said to his teammates in the locker room before the game. Howard turned to physical therapist Ed Manalo -- who stands 5 feet 8 -- and asked if Manalo could play.


roflcopter


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> Magic still perfect in the preseason beating the Spurs.
> 
> Diener continues playing 44 mins and ending up with 24 pts, 7 asts, and 4 rebs. Not bad. If Diener keeps playing so well he may force Brian Hill to run a lot of two PG lineups and keep Dooling and Redick out of the rotation.
> 
> ...


if you or anyone saw the game did Darko go head to head with Duncan?, and if so the numbers would indicate much more than a decent night. those numbers played out over 35 minutes would be in the 20-10-5 range.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> if you or anyone saw the game did Darko go head to head with Duncan?, and if so the numbers would indicate much more than a decent night. those numbers played out over 35 minutes would be in the 20-10-5 range.



No, didn't see it ... unfortunately all the preseason games so far have not been on TV and all been on the road. I did read that Darko started slow but finished strong ... which could mean some of that production may have happened without Duncan on the court.

Although with Dwight's mediocre night, I was assuming he was probably matched up with Timmy.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Travis Diener has become one of my favorite players... I'll be posting here when the season starts!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> If Diener keeps playing so well he may force Brian Hill to run a lot of two PG lineups and keep Dooling and Redick out of the rotation.


A disaster waiting to happen defensively. Arroyo or Diener need to be traded while their value is high. They're both deserving of the 2nd string PG role, but I can't see either shifting to the 2. I'd like to see us move one for another athletic big man so we could really run the floor.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

> I'd like to see us move one for another athletic big man so we could really run the floor


It would be nice to see, but running isn't B.Hill's style.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Magic lost their first game tonight to the Hawks, 100-96. They were up 14 and cruising, but fell apart in the 4th. Not coincedentally, they also forgot Dwight existed in the 4th quarter... again. 16 third quarter points, and he hardly touches the ball in the final quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Magic lost their first game tonight to the Hawks, 100-96. They were up 14 and cruising, but fell apart in the 4th. Not coincedentally, they also forgot Dwight existed in the 4th quarter... again. 16 third quarter points, and he hardly touches the ball in the final quarter.



Dwight's line tonight was sick ... 27 pts, 10 rebs, 6 assists, 3 blocks ...

To show you how good Atlanta's D is, Orlando shot just under 50% with Hedo going 1-5, Darko going 1-8, and Jameer going 0-4 from 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dwight is just a beast.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn he's huge!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Feed_Dwight said:


> It would be nice to see, but running isn't B.Hill's style.


Hill should not be the coach if he's not willing to push the pace a little. We have athletic players at every position that can run the floor if need be, Dwight and Darko are above average passers of the ball. Even if we don't run like the Suns, I'd like to see our pace go up a little.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Orlando pounds Atlanta 109-88. Turkoglu had 21 and played really well before fouling out, but the story of the night, once again, was D12. 20 points and 16 rebounds in only 26 minutes. He's taking the next step as we speak.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Orlando pounds Atlanta 109-88. Turkoglu had 21 and played really well before fouling out, but the story of the night, once again, was D12. 20 points and 16 rebounds in only 26 minutes. He's taking the next step as we speak.



Holy **** ... I wonder if those minutes are correct ... 20 and 16 in 26 minutes is NICE.

Where did you find those numbers? Seems like this game was played in a black hole.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Wish the season would start.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, nba.com is still showing this game in the 3rd quarter. I sure hope they work things out with their new site before the season starts.....


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I heard on the postgame show that it was 26 minutes. Considering he sat out a good part of the 2nd quarter, and didn't play at all in the 4th, it's probably true.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

yahoo has a boxscore up ...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Aul0CnmfUfnzV7g3ntvJ4eu8vLYF?gid=2006101901

looks like it was true ... 20 pts, 16 rebs, 2 asts, 3 stls, 2 blocks in 26 minutes.

Of course, we all know Dwight can't score.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

dont look past carlos arroyo either, he put up 16 points and had 7 assists in only 25 minutes, just think what his stat line would have been if he could have shot even decently, he was only 3-12 from the field


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight's stats in the preseason so far: 18.2 points, 10.4 rebounds, 2.6 assists, 1.4 steals, 1.6 blocks, and 58% from the floor in 28.4 minutes a game. Translate that to 38 minutes, and you have a bonafide MVP candidate.

I know it's really early, and that it's only preseason, but usually when you play well during the exhibition season, it transfers into the regular season. I can't help but be excited at the possibilities.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando is putting the smackdown on Memphis right now. 90 to 61. Dwight looking impressive again stats-wise.

15 pts, 8 rebs, 4 stls, 2 blocks, 2 assists in 22 minutes.

Through the 3rd Redick is actually getting some PT with an 0-fer so far in 12 minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando wins 112 - 89 without Darko, Hill, and Ariza. 

Pat Garrity leads the team in scoring again. From the boxscores I've seen, looks like Pat might have gotten his shot back. I don't have as much of a problem with Pat if he is hitting those shots he is supposed to. 

I'm feeling good about this season ....


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight seems to be really filling out the statlines this preseason.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight is going to be really good this season. Honestly, a line of 20 points, 13 rebounds, 2.5 assists, 1 steal, and 2 blocks would not surprise me. Unlike the previous two preseasons, Dwight has been dominant in every single game, save the San Antonio game where he got good looks, and they just didn't fall. Again, preseason doesn't mean everything, but historically, teams and players that perform well in the exhibition season, also do so in the regular season.


----------

